# wind turbines



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

I've been reading about wind turbines for electricity and my question is how would it feed power back to the grid i wouldn't think on the existing power lines.


----------



## JohnSham (Jan 7, 2010)

*Windmills*

We have lots of those around here. Don't know answer to your question though

http://www.flickr.com/photos/latitudes/4467471895/


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

zen said:


> I've been reading about wind turbines for electricity and my question is how would it feed power back to the grid i wouldn't think on the existing power lines.


Im sure they do connect to the existing power lines but have some sort of panel or transformer before they do. You got me wanting to know now. I think wind energy is way overrated.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

zen said:


> I've been reading about wind turbines for electricity and my question is how would it feed power back to the grid i wouldn't think on the existing power lines.


I used to do a bunch of acceptance testing for these, not much to them, step up the generated voltage to around 33kV (Depending on the MV transmission ued by the local utility) so a transformer , A VCB, some MV cable and off to the grid. Very basic systems.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Depends on how windy it is. Every farm in America used to have a windmill. Perhaps that's the problem, we need to make this seem more ******* than green.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

so if someone wanted to set up a windmill farm it shouldnt be a problem getting it on the grid...ive never dealt with any of this before so who supplies the trans. the poco or the windmill farmer and how might i need to go about this..


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Actually, "getting on the grid" is one of the problems with wide spread wind power. It was one of the things T.bone Pickens is talking about. The areas in the U.S. with the best wind potential are way off the grid. New grid infrastructure needs to be put into place to get the windy places on the national grid. 

http://www.pickensplan.com/theplan/


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


egads said:


> Actually, "getting on the grid" is one of the problems with wide spread wind power. It was one of the things T.bone Pickens is talking about. The areas in the U.S. with the best wind potential are way off the grid. New grid infrastructure needs to be put into place to get the windy places on the national grid.
> 
> http://www.pickensplan.com/theplan/


 ok thanks, I found a site called crez check it out on google.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

I am starting my own business buying land near these wind farms and building very tall "wind walls" with louvers so I can "rent" the wind the the wind farms. :thumbup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Zog said:


> I am starting my own business buying land near these wind farms and building very tall "wind walls" with louvers so I can "rent" the wind the the wind farms. :thumbup:


Whatever blows your skirt up.:thumbsup:


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Zog said:


> I am starting my own business buying land near these wind farms and building very tall "wind walls" with louvers so I can "rent" the wind the the wind farms. :thumbup:


right,,,:thumbup:my boss had some land and when they went to do the sale the buyer wanted the wind rights,,he said no and when he came back to town we started to research this subject.


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Wind Farms*

Im from central Pa. Gamsea a Spanish company has a production plant in Ebensburg Pa for these wind mills.There 200-300 mills in operation around there. more going on there all the time.BUT there are lots of farmers around trying to get permits ,Theres a lot of nature lovers trying to stop these. Also as was said before,the poco dosent have to hook U up. I know of 2 places that wanted to put 20+ mills on there property.Penelec-POCO refused to put a sub in for them. http://www.windpowerengineering.com/tag/gamesa/


----------



## Henderson (Mar 28, 2010)

*Wind turbines*

Well the answer is simple yet complex the Wind turbine can be and most likely would have a generator on it this can be both a/c or d/c , If it is the later d/c then I would most likely have a inverter and then pickup a panel board or disconnect which would be rated for the max output of the generator, this would then in most cases tie in with a customer meter then tie back into the grid. The purpose of the customer is only to see what is going back in. I hope this helps however I do agree that there are many other ways to do this! I love this stuff!!!!!


----------



## dprussell70 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thinking of taking classes for wind turbine curious what the potential salary for such pricey classes anyone out there working in the field 

Thanks 
Under Employed Electrician


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

dprussell70 said:


> Thinking of taking classes for wind turbine curious what the potential salary for such pricey classes anyone out there working in the field
> 
> Thanks
> Under Employed Electrician


Since there's really only 3 big contractors installing the lion's share of the wind turbines, I'd say that the people putting on the classes are operating a business more than they're offering you an opportunity for advancement. 

The flip side of that is, knowledge never hurt anyone.


----------

